# how do i fix squeaky brakes?



## ErinIsabella (Jan 25, 2009)

they're getting ridiculous, and i need help making them stop squeaking!
helpp please


----------



## strykar (Jul 21, 2008)

clean off the braking surface and the brake pads with alcohol and make sure that the pads are aligned properly with the rim.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*advice from Sheldon Brown*

Squealing brakes is a common problem, and there's no one simple solution to it.

It's caused by the friction of the brakes against the rim flexing the brake arms, which then slip back, grab, slip back, grab, etc. This process happens at such high speed that it often causes an audible vibration.

All brakes do this, but with luck the pitch (frequency) is too high for human hearing.

This is generally annoying, but not a safety issue. Unlike automotive brakes, bicycle brakes that squeal are usually in good functional condition.

Here are some things to try if your brakes squeal:

* "Toe in" the brake shoes, so that the front edge of the shoe hits the rim slightly before the rear edge. Not all brake systems permit this type of adjustment, but most do.

* Clean the rims with a good, oil-free solvent (citrus, alcohol, something like that.)

* If the pivots of your brakes are adjustable, make sure that you've eliminated as much play as possible without causing them to bind.

* Different brake shoes may help. I particularly recommend Kool Stop salmon colored units. 

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/canti-trad.html#squealing


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

JCavilia said:


> Squealing brakes is a common problem, and there's no one simple solution to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second the recommendation of these shoes. They are good. The only thing quieter than these on my set-up is WD-40 and that dosent make them stop too good. Although they would probably quiet down for you.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I use a very fine grit sanding block to remove the rubber and foreign material build up followed with a cleaner like an air dry Citrus degreaser


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Rim cleaning...cut 2 small pieces of a scotch brite pad or similar abrasive pad and insert between brake pads and rim (one wheel at a time for safety) and go for a short ride in an area that you should not need full braking power. Use a lot of brake until the rims are shiny and clean. Then wash off the dust and clean the brake pads by removing bits and pieces of debris with a pick of some sort. If the pads are glazed at all remove and clean with a light sanding or filing. Re assemble and align and adjust as necessary. Complete brake job!


----------



## crispy010 (Jan 26, 2009)

> Rim cleaning...cut 2 small pieces of a scotch brite pad or similar abrasive pad and insert between brake pads and rim (one wheel at a time for safety) and go for a short ride in an area that you should not need full braking power. Use a lot of brake until the rims are shiny and clean.


That made me laugh. Brilliant!

And I third the recommendation for the kool-stop salmons. They are the best pads I've found, period.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I clean the braking surfaces of my rims with Simple Green and fine steel wool. I take great care to rinse/wipe them off carefully. I sand the pads with 100-150 grit sandpaper until they're clean.


----------

